# Upcoming Fire Deal - Duracell Powermat Backup Battery $20



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Duracell Powermat Backup Battery $20 - Goes live at 6:30 EST it looks like. 10,000 units. Reg price $79.99


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks like it is this one... I think...

http://www.amazon.com/Duracell-Powermat-GoPower-Overnighter-Smartphones/dp/B00FH66AW4


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Where is this advertised? Is it on the fires as a special offer, or is it elsewhere? I checked the lightning deals and only watchs there.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, it is a Special Offer on the Fire, you have to have one to claim it, I believe.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just ordered one.  This time I set a timer to remind me to check it when it went live.


----------



## Basket lady (Aug 19, 2010)

I ordered one for my trip to Italy so my kinde doesn't die during the day of traveling!


----------



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

I got one too!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I got one too! I already have a couple different ones, but with 4 kids with phones you can never have enough! Not to mention if the power goes out and you need to charge more than one thing. Couldn't pass it up for the price.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I stumbled into this when I picked up my Fire to play Carcassonne and saw the deal. Scarfed it up. I have another portable power supply, but I have enough gadgets that I don't mind having a second one! It should be get great for recharging phones, and probably for a 7 inch fire. Not so great for a larger tablet, though it would give an iPad a boost.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I love these sort of devices.
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I tried to scarf it up.. just stumbled on it when I went to wake up my Fire.. it said 92% claimed but wouldn't allow me to order.  Oh well.  I don't have such a device and would love to have one.. but someday I will time it right.

But Claw, you did make me feel better about the Fire, mine being an 8.9".. but for my phone it might have been useful.

Congrats to all who got one!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What happens with these quick deals, sometimes, is people put them in the cart and then have like 5 minutes to actually purchase.  So, if it says 92% claimed, that might mean 92% were actually purchased but the other 8% are in people's carts waiting for the purchase to be completed.  If the person never does actually buy it -- standard practice with this sort of thing is to put it in the cart to get in the queue and then go read up on it to see if you really do want it; you might decide not -- it goes back in the pot for the next person who clicks.

FWIW, I think this is at least the second time one of these batter back up devices have come up, so pay attention.  I was able to set an alert that pings my Fire in advance of these deals so I can be ready to go when the bell rings on 'em.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I decided to let this one pass. I have a Amazon gift card already to go - but well - just have not had the need fro a device like this, well ever. 

Congrats to all that got one!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://m.cnet.com/news/get-a-5000mah-mobile-charger-for-$1699-shipped/57618706

Those who missed the Fire offer, but want a charger might like this deal pointed out by CNET. Warning, I haven't and won't be getting this deal or this charger, but they should be fine. Integrated cables are an advantage.

Alas, The price seems to have gone back up to $30.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you, Claw.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks, Claw!  That may be a better deal..


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Amazon has a similar product on sale in a lightning deal right now

Anker® Astro 5600mAh Portable Power Bank Pack External Battery Backup Charger
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005K7192G/ref=gb1h_tit_c-2_1842_f4560e69?smid=A294P4X9EWVXLJ&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_s=center-new-2&pf_rd_r=1BR6ZG7T9P1TZDMEGTM7&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=1725241842


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine arrived to day . . . . . just in time. 

Of course I'll charge all devices overnight but there is a good possibility with this storm a'comin' that there will be power outages.  So Now I'll be all set.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mine arrived to day . . . . . just in time.
> 
> Of course I'll charge all devices overnight but there is a good possibility with this storm a'comin' that there will be power outages. So Now I'll be all set.


Stay warm! We are not far from you here in Lynchburg and already at 3-4 inches.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah . . . . I see a lot of school systems already called it for tomorrow.  Federal Government hasn't yet, but I expect they will . . . . we called everyone on the book for tomorrow and rescheduled them.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I received mine (Duracell from the original Fire SO), charged it, and let it recharge my 7 inch Fire today while I was at work. I was a little disappointed, it recharged the Fire from about  30% capacity to about 80%, which is not as good as I thought it would do. But it was a big help and should charge any smart phone. I will take this device and the 14,000 mA charger I bought during a Christmas sale with me on my transatlantic flight in a couple of months. They should keep my iPad and  cell phone recharged so I will be entertained on the flight!


----------

